# suggestions for a carry harness



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

this happened yesterday Ben lost the use of his back legs, second time this happened, this time its worse, I did have him to the vet today, I have to keep him quiet for 4 to 6 weeks, crate rest, but I need a harness of sorts, he is 98lbs and I have a couple of steps to go in and out, so if anyone has any experience with a harness and support for him, please steer me in the right direction, thanks


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sorry I can't be of much help, how old is Ben. So sorry you're going through this.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

We used a Help Em Up harness for Luc when he started having hind end issues (he had a polyneuropathy). 









Choosing the Right Harness  - Help 'Em Up®


The Help 'Em Up Harness is a full body mobility harness for dogs who are old, arthritic or rehabilitating. The Help 'Em Up Harness is a full body mobility harness for dogs who are old, arthritic or rehabilitating. The only dog lifting harness with Hip Lift. dog lifting harness, dog mobility...




helpemup.com


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

it might help to know how old Ben is. Does he drag a rear foot or walk on his elbow once in awhile? Has he been tested for DM? Have you gotten his health DNA analyzed? does he have any spinal issues, like arthritis? It might be easier to determine what kind of harness if you first diagnosed why he's having a problem.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Could be worth your while to check out what's available on ebay


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We used the same Help 'Em Up harness with Halo when she developed DM that Jarn linked to above. They're pricey, but so worth it. She could propel and steer with her front end, so we just grabbed the handle across her hips to hold her up.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

WNGD said:


> Sorry I can't be of much help, how old is Ben. So sorry you're going through this.


the rescue said he was 5 when I got him, I suspect hes a bit older than that, had him for 2 years, I`m guess closer to 9 this all happened over nite, didnt have over 2k for an mri, its not DM, some how he tweeted his spine, hes on a lot of medication right now and confined to the crate for 4 to 6 weeks, but there was a marked improvement this morning


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Buckelke said:


> it might help to know how old Ben is. Does he drag a rear foot or walk on his elbow once in awhile? Has he been tested for DM? Have you gotten his health DNA analyzed? does he have any spinal issues, like arthritis? It might be easier to determine what kind of harness if you first diagnosed why he's having a problem.


hes 9, he does have arthritis, this happened about a month ago, but no where this severe, believe it or not its from itching, so I put him on some Apquel and confined him to 1 small room for about a week after about 10 days he was better, last friday he had the zoomes and was running around the yard, and this happend again, within 24hrs ,more severe, hes dragging his back end, looking at him you would think its advanced case of DM, from the itching and jumping off the couch and bed, he tweed his spine, hes on a lot of medication right now after the vet visit yesterday and confined to a crate for 4 to 6 weeks, hes was in the crate last night except for potty brakes and this morning when I got him out of the crate, he was standing only for a few seconds, but standing, problem is an MRI is over 2k, and if he needs surgery 7 to 10K, I just dont have the money, hes a very large chested, 98lbs. GSD, and he acts like nothings wrong


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I also used Help 'Em Up. It was very useful and comfortable.


----------



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

ken k said:


> this happened yesterday Ben lost the use of his back legs, second time this happened, this time its worse, I did have him to the vet today, I have to keep him quiet for 4 to 6 weeks, crate rest, but I need a harness of sorts, he is 98lbs and I have a couple of steps to go in and out, so if anyone has any experience with a harness and support for him, please steer me in the right direction, thanks


I am struggling with a similar problem, see my post Can’t get dog into my Forester because my GSD suffered an infection that almost paralyzed her. After-crate rest etc she now can walk quite a distance but her hind legs are still weak And she will not climb into my Subaru. I have what is called a Hold Em Up harness With two handles one in the front and one in the back which lets you support the dog and especially helps the hind legs. There are even attachments like a sling that goes over your shoulder helping with a large dog mine being 80 pounds and I am unable to lift her. I would look into that you can find it online just by its name and make.
Be sure you get the right size and fit, It is not easy for a small person I only weigh 119 pounds which Is why I am looking into the accessories. There were other suggestions on the forum for other harnesses 
Which you can look into. I wish you luck and hope that your dog can overcome these episodes it is very upsetting to the owner and my dog Is almost 12 so recovery from a severe infection is a lot slower. I am sure you will get other answers as well and the best of luck with your I am sure most beloved dog.


----------

